# Towel Bars And Such In Bathroom



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

One of the things I need to do when the OB comes home is install towel bars and TP holders and such. How did you all do it? I really hate making holes in walls especially if they don't hold. There is not much there but the wall board, seems it would be difficult to get something to stay.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I was once faced with the same dilema.
I put the TP on the shelf beside the sink and threw away the holder that Keystone provided.
I hung my towel on the hook on the back of the bathroom door and threw away the towel bar Keystone provided.
No holes in the walls.
Problem solved!!

Seriously, be sure that you even really need them before you make some holes that are difficult to patch.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

I am going to add some tomorrow. I plan on trying the metal wall anchors that fan out on
the inside of the wall. I am also going to hang a 4 hook coat rack by the entry door as well.

Not sure at this time but i think the walls are thick enough to use the achors I have.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I did the same thing Katrina did.

Leon


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

This is a standard, off-the-shelf, towel ring from Home Depot. We mounted it with the hardware that it came with. The medicine cabinet door will just clear it, so that is a measurement that needs to be considered before buying one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

with the TP I changed the door from bottom hinge to side hinge so it open like normal and mounted the TP holder on the inside of the door

As for towel bar we purchased a towel rack and hange it on the door

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We attached more of those two-pronged coat hooks to the wall and simply followed Keystone's lead and used short screws. Hasn't fallen out of the wall yet.

When we attached a towel rack like Scrib did we measured the length of the fixture and screws carefully to make sure they wouldn't poke through into the closet. Then we measured again to make sure.

Ed


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

They aren't pretty but they do hold fine. I installed the towel bar over the toilet and installed the TP holder inside the shelf under the wardrobe cabinet in our bathroom.

Wayne


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I installed a one of the decorative command adhesive hooks on the side of the linen closet for a hand towel. We just put the TP on the shelf next to the toilet too. As for bath towels we use a tension shower rod just inside the shower curtain. Hubby is 6 foot and hasn't had an issue with it. The first to shower must be willing to move all the towels. We just transfer 'em to the hook on the door as they are dry and going to get used soon any way. Last to shower hangs 'em all back up. I shorten the same shower rod and us it as a brace when we are towing to keep things from coming off the shelves we added to the short wardrob by the pantry.

We also have a similar tension rod that runs from the wall beside the pantry to the bathroom wall this holds a tab top curtain that I cut down and added a tie back too. We pull this when changing and showering and lock the front door to the TT it gives you more movement and changing room. Not to mention how much the kids enjoy "their room" when it is pulled. We used heavy duty velcro to fasten the tie back to the wall so the curtain is not in the way during non use.

My suggestion would be use it a few times before you screw anything into the walls. Take everyone's ideas and think about where you reach for things when you do use it that way you'll get things where you want 'em and like 'em the first time . We waited 3 or 4 trips. I guess the towels and such were an inconvient mess on those trips but we came up with solutions that work well for us. I am sure you will too.

Good Luck and Have fun making the Outback yours!!!!!

Mrs Happycamper


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We used the "two prong" coat hooks similiar to the ones already installed. We added 2 to the wall behind the toilet. One high and one low. We also put one on each side of the slide out. This works well for towels or a jacket.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I was once faced with the same dilema.
> I put the TP on the shelf beside the sink and threw away the holder that Keystone provided.
> I hung my towel on the hook on the back of the bathroom door and threw away the towel bar Keystone provided.
> No holes in the walls.
> ...


Ditto on what Katrina did.

Rayman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Toilet paper goes on one of the shelves next to the toilet.

Towels go over the stand up glass shower stall. I also bought an over the door towel rack that I put over the glass shower door to hold a few towels, too.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Same as Katrina

Also bought and after market hook for the door.

Thor


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

HootBob said:


> with the TP I changed the door from bottom hinge to side hinge so it open like normal and mounted the TP holder on the inside of the door


Very creative!







Next comes the toilet paper mod!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was in that "big blue store" and found some towel holders that hook over the top of the walk-in shower. They're white with blue trim, and in with the suction toothbrush holders, soap dishes, etc. They work PERFECT!
I just hook them over the top of the shower and hang the towels!















Darlene


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

FraTra said:


> One of the things I need to do when the OB comes home is install towel bars and TP holders and such. How did you all do it? I really hate making holes in walls especially if they don't hold. There is not much there but the wall board, seems it would be difficult to get something to stay.


My plan, when the weather cooperates, is to use one of the new metal 3M Command Adhesive hooks--large size-- and put it on the side of the linen closet...it should hold a hand towel nicely. I think the brushed nickel hook will go nicely with the faucets & door handles in the bathroom. We have an over the door towel rack to hang our bath towels on, and I saw on here somewhere that someone used a freestanding toilet paper holder. I like that idea a lot, since I don't like the idea of making holes in the walls, either. If that doesn't work we'll probably just put the tp on the shelf right beside the toilet.

On the 3M website I see they also have shower accessories with water-resistant strips. There's a soap dish, razor/toothbrush holder and even shower caddies to hold shampoo bottles etc. I must be bored...I was so excited to see those! Now I just have to go shopping!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ooh Water resistant 3M strips. Gotta have them.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I was once faced with the same dilema.
> I put the TP on the shelf beside the sink and threw away the holder that Keystone provided.
> I hung my towel on the hook on the back of the bathroom door and threw away the towel bar Keystone provided.
> No holes in the walls.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

happycamper said:


> I installed a one of the decorative command adhesive hooks on the side of the linen closet for a hand towel. We just put the TP on the shelf next to the toilet too. As for bath towels we use a tension shower rod just inside the shower curtain. Hubby is 6 foot and hasn't had an issue with it. The first to shower must be willing to move all the towels. We just transfer 'em to the hook on the door as they are dry and going to get used soon any way. Last to shower hangs 'em all back up. I shorten the same shower rod and us it as a brace when we are towing to keep things from coming off the shelves we added to the short wardrob by the pantry.
> 
> We also have a similar tension rod that runs from the wall beside the pantry to the bathroom wall this holds a tab top curtain that I cut down and added a tie back too. We pull this when changing and showering and lock the front door to the TT it gives you more movement and changing room. Not to mention how much the kids enjoy "their room" when it is pulled. We used heavy duty velcro to fasten the tie back to the wall so the curtain is not in the way during non use.
> 
> ...


Another good use for that tension rod: when showering, put the rod about waist or shoulder high just inside curtain to keep the shower curtain from "sucking" to your body. Someone told me about this when we had our cub and we were looking for a rod for the towels. Works like a charm!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We have an OB fiver. We put a towel bar in the toilet room (as you sit there, you're looking at it) and a TP roll holder to the right. We just used regular old Home Depot brushed nickel. Both walls are solid and hold them well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like a lot of us opt out for the easy route and simply place the TP on the small shelf under the cabinets. We do this and I have no reason to think up a mod...works...simple...easy!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

watervalleykampers said:


> [
> On the 3M website I see they also have shower accessories with water-resistant strips. There's a soap dish, razor/toothbrush holder and even shower caddies to hold shampoo bottles etc. I must be bored...I was so excited to see those! Now I just have to go shopping!!


We have the 3M command strip shower caddy mounted inside the shower to hold shampoo and the liquid bath soap, etc. It has held up great through 2 camping seasons. Bought it at Wally World, of course.







We also have the over-the-door towel rack from Target. Our TP holder keeps coming out of the wall. Still trying to find the best place for it. I wish they made a Command Strip TP holder!


----------



## Ciel2333 (Nov 18, 2021)

If you don't want to drill holes on the wall, maybe you can have a try the stainless steel products with a sticky pad, such as the stick-on toilet paper holder and the overdoor towel rack. I have these two products in my bathroom and they work well. The toilet paper holder with the 3M strip tape will attach to the wall firmly. And the overdoor towel rack will fit on the door to hold towels and bathrobe once be installed.


----------

